# Humidity



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I guess one of the hardest things when keeping a herp in a decent size tank with a screen top is maintaining humidity. I always had smaller enclosures in the past, for example when I had a day gecko in a 10 gallon. Its pretty easy to maintain humidity even with the screen top with a smaller space to keep up. Now I have a 55gallon tank being used for 2 Eastern Water Dragons, and humidity is difficult to maintain.

I guess the first thing to identify is where my humidity should be. I have read that unlike the Asian counterparts, humidity is less essential to the Australian dragons. Regardless, I obviously want to provide the best environment possible, and that said, what do you think is the ideal humidity I should be aiming for?

As of now during the day my humidity is holding stable around 38%, which I am assuming is low. I have been doing regular mistings pretty much soaking the tank, but the level drops within a couple hours. I have cyprus mulch as a substrate, and the temperature is a gradient through the tank from about 80-87 degrees, and a basking area holding around 95 degrees. I'll attach a picture of the enclosure below. The large white tub on the side is full with water for a swimming and soaking area, and there is a second small water pool in the lower hamock. What suggestions does anyone have for keeping the humidity levels at an appropriate level?

View attachment 125140


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Mike.....it can be difficult especially this time of year when most people have the heaters going...

One way you can quickly help retain humidity is to coverhalf the tanks screen lid with plastic. I use sheets of acrylic with a few holes in them, and on the dart frogs I use visquine sheets to effect major humidity enhancement. you could also keep to a spray schedule with an atomizer....as you design and prepare for a biggerenclosure.a pre-drilled tank will allow you to set up a "rain" system on a timer and not worry about spray schedules,as I know you are a busy guy.....anyway the enclosure looks great mike!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks for the reply Croc. I considered just Pming you but I figured some others might have similar questions.









I might try and get crafty with a DIY system with some tubing and an extra small air pump in a timer. Maybe I'll be able to get clever for a few minutes and make something workout to have some rain tubing running through the tank. Doesnt seem like it would be too hard.

What do you think is a good humidity level I should be looking for with this species in mind?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Because they are young and growing I would keep them at 65%-70% or so..(it is ok if the percentages fluctuate with the time of day.).this will help make sure the toes and the tip of the tail are free from restricting remnants of shed. Anytime they shed make sure you keep an eye on those problem areas....


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Thanks again CK, a ton of help as usual!









Im going to try and work on some kind of daily misting system, and see how it goes. If I have some success I'll post it up.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 11, 2003)

With my dart frogs I keep saran wrap over the right and left side. I then keep glass over the center area for feedings and what not. I have water dripping from the top there is so much humidity.

I use clay balls on the bottom so water is down there as well.

I am in the process of setting up my 55g dart frog setup and I am hoping to have a misting system in there to help with it.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

How do you keep the humidity up in an all screen enclosure? The humidity reading on my JCP cage is now a zero percent which is totally unacceptable. I am thinking that I may have to move her back into her baby cage for the spring. I mist the snake twice a day in hopes of keeping the area where she is humid. What should I do?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Why would you house it in an all screen enclosure if you have no ability to maintain temperatures and humidity in the room the enclosure is located in? get it into an enclosure you can actually maintain it properly....or you are going to kill it.


----------



## Omnius (Mar 20, 2006)

Done. SHe is now in her baby cage with a large water dish. Also some damp paper towels. The baby cage is a small critter carrier.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

You might want to consider getting her a tank or custom enclosure better suited for her needs. Im not sure of her size, but I doubt a critter carrier gives her the space and variation in environment that would be more beneficial to her.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I was considering adding some soil under the cyprus mulch, and plantine some live plants in there for the humidity as well as other living benefits. Does anyone have any reccomendations for good plant life to try out that they can eat and live with that wont cause any problems?


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

I did what this guy to did to his screen top to keep humidity in.

http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32800

No need to get rid of that tank and screen just modify it.


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

RockinTimbz said:


> I did what this guy to did to his screen top to keep humidity in.
> 
> http://www.ball-pythons.net/forums/showthread.php?t=32800
> 
> No need to get rid of that tank and screen just modify it.


Yeah Ive seen that done on several occasions, however I have a total of 4 lamps on top of my enclosure: 2 12" Heat lamps, an 8" basking lamp, and a 48" UV lamp. By the time I allow room for them all, theres barely any screen left to cover. Im still tossing between building a sprinkler system of sorts, or adding some soil below the mulch and adding plant life. I am somewhat leaning towards the plants since they are going to be moving to my 90 gallon in a few mths once they grow a bit and I sell my terns.


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

how are they doin neways? growing?


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

KINGofKINGS said:


> how are they doin neways? growing?


Yeah a little bit.  They are thicking up a bit, not gaining much length yet. I'll get some pics up next time they shed.

Speaking of which, how often do you think I should be expecting them to shed? So far one was half-way through its shed when I got them, and the other look liked it had just shed, so Im not expecting it yet, but how long you guys think it should be between sheds?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

it really can be a very quick turn around at this stage of the game Mike....every two to three weeks is not unusual. I have had young agamids literally go through eccdysis every 12 days when first out of the egg and jamming! Make sure as they do shed you keep your eyes open to their toes and tail tip! I can't count the missing toes I see on peoples lizards..and missing toe nails...that were resultant from retained shed rings that cut off circulation. Not that you look like you have to worry Mike...you are doing an excellent job.....I think between you and KOK you guys should do a pic of the growing lizards thread every two weeks or so....and then after a year we can compile them into one pinned proper lizard growth photo essay thread!


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

yeah, thats a good idea crock^ ive kept all of my pics from my two saved on my cam---- its tuff for me to notice changes because im constanitly watching them but whenever someone comes over they sh*t their pants cause they cant believe how big/colorful they are getting--- i finally got them both eating salad out of my hand.... pretty cool!


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

Wow Croc.







That an incredible compliment coming from someone like yourself. But I think both myself and KOK will say that the forums here are what makes good care possible for us and so many of the other members here. Im am very suprised at the very low standard of care I see on other forums specifically for lizards that is considered acceptable. Compared to what people do here for their animals, its not even the same league.

Croc can you reccomend any species of live plants that would do well kept with my AWD? Im thinking of trying soem live plant life to help with humidity a bit, as well as provide a more natural environment for them to flourish.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Problem we run into quickly Mike is that they will eat plants.......so you have to be very careful not to put anything potentially toxic in with them........within enclosures you could plant herbs such as banana.....seriously...that wasn't a joke...get a young shoot, and keep it potted, and bury the pot in the substrate...you will have to keep cutting it back in your current tank, but I would look atdwarf varieties, especially once you get a larger enclosure built to house them as adults.......There are many species of philodendron available....but they are potentially problamatic....I have successfully maintained (_Monstera deliciosa_)synonomous with (_Philodendron pertusum_) in enclosures...but watch them closely that they are not eating it as it is potentially toxic if the leaves are eaten...the fruit is edible however....really a tough one Mike for any plant eating species..personally I like growing Avacado species in enclosures as well.....here is a link for you to look at some tropical seeds......MAKE SURE YOU RESEARCH TOXICITY

http://www.greendealer-exotic-seeds.com/seeds/Selection.html


----------



## ESPMike (Mar 23, 2005)

I like the idea of the banana plants, obviously alot of trimming work, but I heard they TEAR APART any plants that they are kept with anyway, so im sure that'd be fine. Was that to assume the banana plant leaves will not be toxic if eaten then?

Ive read that using some plants will help with the humidity alot, do you think this is the case or is it a more negligible help?


----------

